# Love breaks left hand, likely out 6 weeks



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> CHICAGO (AP) -- Minnesota forward Kevin Love fractured a bone in his left hand during the Timberwolves' 94-90 preseason loss to the Chicago Bulls on Friday night and will likely miss about six weeks.
> 
> Love banged his hand against teammate Oleksiy Pecherov's elbow trying to go for a rebound on a missed free throw late in the third quarter and fractured the fourth metacarpal. The injury is to his non-shooting hand and he hopes to return at the end of November or early December.
> 
> ...


That sucks


----------

